# New Miui?



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried flashing the new 1.10.21 MIUI from the previous 1.10.7 one, but whenever I do, it completes in half a second, and doesn't work when I boot up. I've tried several different downloads, and the md5sums always have matched up. What's going on?


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know what it could be since the md5sums are matching up. I would suggest doing this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6775-guide-clean-rom-install-miui/ , just to make sure that if you do get it going, you have no problems with pieces from .7 carrying over to .21.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

kxs783kms said:


> I don't know what it could be since the md5sums are matching up. I would suggest doing this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6775-guide-clean-rom-install-miui/ , just to make sure that if you do get it going, you have no problems with pieces from .7 carrying over to .21.


So it is indeed something on my side? Alright easier for me. Wouldn't that guide essentially have the same effect as wiping data, cache, and formatting /system? And it would save an hour or two.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah use mcp's guide


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> So it is indeed something on my side? Alright easier for me. Wouldn't that guide essentially have the same effect as wiping data, cache, and formatting /system? And it would save an hour or two.


It is, but you can't get any cleaner than flashing over an sbf. You pretty much eliminate any problems that might be in the system, which gives you a better chance of figuring out what else is causing your problem.


----------



## eddie3130 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just flash using the cw recovery from the reboot menu.. same happend to me till i used the cwrecovery

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

eddie3130 said:


> Just flash using the cw recovery from the reboot menu.. same happend to me till i used the cwrecovery
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That was it! Thank you!


----------

